# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Olivo milenario.

## frfmfrfm

He encontrado una foto antigua de cuando estuve en Mallorca, es un olivo milenario.





Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya forma que tiene el tronco  :EEK!: 

Según he visto por la red, es el olivo milenario que hay en la plaza de Cort y el Ayuntamiento de Palma.

La cuestión es saber quién se llevará las aceitunas todos los años para macharlas y después comérselas con un buen chato  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

F.Lázaro, seguro que es la plaza, cuando vi el olivo me llamo la atención, Mallorca tiene una naturaleza impresionante.
Esta foto la he recuperado del móvil.
Un saludo.

----------

